# Laryngeal Paralysis



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone on here had to deal with laryngeal paralysis in your hunting buddy. If so,what option did you choose and what was the outcome? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

One of my good friends had a dog with that. He had surgery to fix it done by a vet in Blaine,MN. He lived a fairly normal life after the surgery. If you want the vet's info let me know and I will get it for you.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How bad and how old is the dog?

I had an older shorthair with it my vet advised me to do nothing unless it became severe and she lived with it for about 4 years then died of old age at 16


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

She is 8 yrs old,will be 9 in June. I think in pretty good health otherwise,overweight some but she is a big girl. Right now it is not terrible but just raspy breathing and some coughing. She has always been somewhat exercise intolerant and has trouble with heat so I am worried about this summer. How much did the surgery cost?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

cut back on her food... get her lean and see if that helps before you consider surgery.... being overweight exacerbates this issue


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

I have put her on diet food but it does not seem to help much. She is relentless in her "bugging" until she is fed. I know,I know it's just intolerable though. My fault as I am the one who created the monster.Damn dogs are part of the family,you know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I want to say it was around $2000 but that was almost 5 years ago now.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

I am interested in the Vet's name. Let me know if you can. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

The clinics name is Blue Pearl in Blaine,Mn. Do a google search and you will find it. I spoke with my friend about it again last night and he said that this is the ONLY place to have it done. He had several vets say they are the best and really only option.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

My girl had the tie back surgery yesterday and is breathing easy and doing great so far. Dr Kobluk is the man. Thanks all for the previous replies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

That is great, I hope all goes well.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you labguy. Dr Calvin Kobluk did the surgery and if anyone has questions let me know.


----------

